# Size of displayed photo?



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I have posted photographs but regardless of the file size or number of pixels I use my photos appear here in thumbnail size. I have tried both insert image and attachment.

e.g.









Others have posted and I see images that are much larger.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

When I hovver the cursor over your thumbnail I see the full size image.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, that's cleaner than a lot of cafes I've been to.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Btw your cups are the wrong way up, on top of the machine... just a tip.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm glad you posted that mike....I have mine the same way and only last week I was sat there thinking surely they should be the other way up!!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it's because so many cafes make that mistake, so customers think it must be the right way


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thats exactly why I put mine that way initially!


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

Cups - right way / wrong way...

I personally prefer rim-up, my reasoning behind this is: 1) that it is less likely to cause a spill into the machine, 2) More hygenic as rims (the bit that goes in your mouth) does not contact what could be a dirty surface (top of machine) & 3) you don't need to fumble with turning cups over before you use them.

Interestingly though, most commercial manufacturers, who picture cups on their machines in their promotional photos show cups rim-down.

So you know what I prefer but I would be interested to know the reasoning (other opinions) behind why they should be whichever way up.


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

I think it's because they heat up quicker that way, but I guess if the surface of the machine is clean, it will also be more hygienic as no risk of dust or whatever collecting in the cup.


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

But surely if dust has chance to settle it will be on the outside surface of the cup, thus, presenting 'dirty' cups to the customer? Or a slight movement of the cup would pick up the dust on the rim?

Not preaching - just MHO.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

In a busy cafe the cups are always being used so dust isn't as much of an issue. The the main reason to keep cups upright is to avoid customers burning their lips on the rim due to the heat transferred from the cup warmer.

Also only stack cups two-high, any more and the heat won't transfer through to the top ones.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm confused. Since I don't live in a cafe - and I'm guessing no one else does - what's the reasoning behind whatever are the right and wrong ways to store the cups in a home environment?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Earlepap said:


> I'm confused. Since I don't live in a cafe - and I'm guessing no one else does - what's the reasoning behind whatever are the right and wrong ways to store the cups in a home environment?


 The cup warmer on most domestic machines doesn't get that hot and few people leave them on all day so I would say rim down to get them as warm as possible. And if the top of your machine is dirty - well, it shouldn't be...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It was just a tip, not law. For the reason Michael said and also because the part I want hot is the bottom of the cup, where the liquid goes.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

thats exactly what I was thinking mike. The liquid gos in the bottom half of the cup so logically its going to be best if the bottom half of the cup is the hottest and the top half not to hot. Its completely pointless having the rim really hot but the bottom where the espresso sits being cold.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I absolutely agree with that but remember in a shop customer perception is important & a warm rim gives a good impression


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cue fnarr fnarr


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> Wow, that's cleaner than a lot of cafes I've been to.


Each grain left on a Buttermilk coloured counter stands out like a sore thumb. I've got into the habit of swiping with the microfibre cloth after every shot.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> Btw your cups are the wrong way up, on top of the machine... just a tip.


I don't like spiders getting into the cup and spoiling the flavour


----------

